# Detroit, Michigan



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Really nice! Thanks


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

garcia.calavera said:


> amazing pics , the hole city has a ghost town feeling. Did everybody move to the suburbs nobody lives in the city anymore?


Pretty much!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

New Center, West Grand Avenue


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Detroit fascinates me. First, because of its name, I really like it. I think it's very beautiful, elegant and strong. It's, for me, without any doubt, one of the most beautiful city names.

I also love its architecture, from the skyscrapers of Downtown to the charming houses of the suburbs. By the way, I took a look at Detroit on Google Maps (Street View) and I got really impressed with some neighborhoods like Sherwood Forest, West Canfield, Rosedale Park, West Village, Indian Village (very beautiful), Boston-Edison (really impressive), Woodbridge (just to name a few that I can remember now). On Downtown there are also many beautiful buildings. 

As negative factors, the city seemed too "spread", there are several "urban voids" (don't know how to say it in English). What I mean is that I was really disappointed to see several vacant lots, huge parking lots and many buildings "loose in the middle of nowhere" (don't know if I'm being clear). OK, it's not an exclusivity of Detroit, it's actually a "model" that many american cities (most of them) follow. However, in Detroit, it seemed to be more evident. Besides, there are large areas around Downtown that are actually declining, which it's not good at all for the image of Detroit. 

Anyway, I still think that Detroit is one of the most interesting american cities, certainly is in my "Top10". And finally, I think that a big event like the Summer Olympics, for example, would be a great opportunity for Detroit to be "rebuild". Detroit deserves it.

Before I forget, I must say that your pictures are great, as usual. Thanks for sharing and keep posting them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well very nice new photos from Detroit, Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Woodward Avenue









































































West Ferry Street.























































Back to Woodward Avenue



























































































^^ Library


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

endymar said:


> new Motown could save it


I doubt it. The need jobs and basic services in the city. For example, there isn't a single chain grocery store in all of Detroit.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

MCS as seen from Mexicantown.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Belle Isle. Part One

Belle Isle is a 982 acre (3.9 km²; 1.53 mi²) island park in the Detroit River managed by the Detroit Recreation Department. It is connected to the rest of the city by the MacArthur Bridge. It is the largest island park in the United States and the third largest island in the Detroit River after Grosse Ile and Fighting Island.

It is home to the Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory (1904), the Detroit Yacht Club, the Detroit Boat Club, James Scott Memorial Fountain, the Dossin Great Lakes Museum, a Coast Guard post, and a municipal golf course. The city maintains a Nature Center where visitors are able to traverse wooded trails and view wildlife natural habitats. The island includes a half-mile (800 m) swimming beach.

History

The island was settled by French colonists in the 18th century, who named it Île aux Cochons (Hog Island). The Island was once the estate of General Alexander Macomb, Jr., whose monument stands in the Washington Boulevard Historic District. In 1845 it was given its present name.

A design for the island was created in the 1880s by Frederick Law Olmsted, a prominent urban park designer; only some elements of his design were carried out. The 1908 Belle Isle Casino building is not an actual gambling facility but rather, is used for occasional public events. A highlight of Belle Isle is a beautiful botanical garden and the Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory (1904). Both the conservatory and the adjacent aquarium were designed by Detroit architect Albert Kahn, who designed city landmarks such as Cadillac Place and the Ford Rouge Factory.

Interior waterways in the park as they appeared soon after the park's creationThe island park served as a staging ground by the U.S. military during World War II for a re-enactment of a Pacific island invasion by the Navy and Marine Corps. The island was temporarily renamed Bella Jima, and Detroiters were treated to the sight of an island invasion without the bloodshed. It was conducted after the invasion of Iwo Jima.

Architect Cass Gilbert designed Belle Isle's James Scott Memorial Fountain. Gilbert's other works include the U. S. Supreme Court building in Washington, DC. William Livingstone Memorial Light, the only marble lighthouse in the United States, is on the east end of the island, with sumptuous materials and architecture. Additional recreational options include a nature center, wheelchair accessible nature trail, fishing piers, playgrounds, picnic shelters, and handball, tennis and basketball courts, baseball fields, and even a cricket pitch.

There was a canoe concession (which provided rental canoes and stored private ones) and a band shell, and canoe riders often stopped nearby to enjoy the concert. Concerts occurred at the band shell from 1950 to 1980. The Detroit Boat Club moved to the island in 1902 but the marina and building is currently closed and only rowing activities still occur at that location. The Belle Isle Golf Course opened in 1922. The Detroit Yacht Club building dates to 1923 and still houses an active private sailing club. The Scott Fountain was finished in 1925. The Activities Building was the site of a restaurant. The Flynn Pavilion (1949) was designed by Eero Saarinen and used for ice skating rental. A ferry service to the island existed from 1840-1957, although the bridge was completed to the island in 1923. Riding stables were housed in a 1863 market building that was relocated from Detroit to the island in the 1890s. The building was disassembled and stored by Greenfield Village in the 2000s. The park headquarters and police station are each located in 1860s houses.

The island was home to a large herd of European fallow deer for more than 50 years. However, this isolated population fell prey to disease at the close of the 20th century. The children's zoo on the island and the aquarium closed due to budget constraints. In 2004, the last of the 300 animals were captured and moved to the zoo and nature center properties.

Detroit Indy Grand Prix

In 1992, a temporary street race circuit was constructed on the isle for CART races. The island hosted ten events at Belle Isle from 1992–2001, and racing resumed in 2007 as part of the IndyCar Series and ALMS.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belle_Isle_Park










^^ James Scott Fountain 



















^^ James Scott










Detroit Boat Club









































































More to come later!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the neo-classics and the art decos really mermerized me.
and so with the replicas of Rodin's the thinker (original in Paris) and Charles de Brun's reclining statues (original at Versailles palace)


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

What is this building, Chadoh?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's the offices of Charfoos & Christensen, P.C. Attorneys and Counselors at Law in the old Hecker-Smiley Mansion, 5510 Woodward Avenue. Not bad eh? lol


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Belle Isle. Part Two*




























Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Detroit is always fascinating. Detroit doesn't look that bad. I don't understand those "war heroes" statues, but that is another discussion another time.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Whats not to understand?


Poor Mr. Scott, I'm sure he'd roll over in his grave if he know what had become of his beautiful home!

*Peterboro Street.*


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

Last sets of pics looks like a war zone. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Last sets of pics looks like a war zone.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! It's not all bad. I liked downtown. Which BTW, I've got much more from there coming!


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

^^Right, i was not talking about the entire city, just the last sets of pics with rundown buildings. I'm sure it has nicer parts as well as in any US city.


----------



## endymar (Sep 19, 2010)

Chadoh25 said:


> I doubt it. The need jobs and basic services in the city. For example, there isn't a single chain grocery store in all of Detroit.


It would create a lot of jobs. Entertainment industry brings in a lot of money and it's a factor for helping to develop a strong infrastructure. Think about the success Motown had in the 60's, if it were today, they'd be swimming in gold. It was a big mistake moving to LA and losing its identity.
Strong music scene brings in a lot of session musicians from all over the world and that makes all kinds of different artists wanting to record there.
Let's take New Orleans for example, it has many problems with crime, poverty etc. But it has a working music industry which keeps a lot of people in town. Not only artists but people who are directly involved with it, people in accommodation, catering, financing etc. businesses. Its music industry isn't anywhere as big as it is in LA, NYC, Nashville, London, Stockholm, Melbourne etc. It's quite small actually but it's genuine and helps to keep the city's rich heritage. Now they just need to find a way how to attract people and businesses outside to join.
Detroit has something to grab on to.
I don't think just chain stores would help the city. Local stores with better products and services would be much helpful to the community. In fact from my experiences of traveling all over the world, a sign of a town dying out is a chain store and nothing else.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More Downtown.

We begin back at Cadillac Square.



















Campus Martius
































































^^ Looking down Fort Street

Walking down Woodward Avenue.














































Walking up and down Griswold Street.
































































^^ Intersection of Griswold Street, Michigan Avenue, and Lafayette Blvd 



















^^ Looking down Griswold towards the Detroit River.




























^^ Fort Street

More to come later.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such magnificence. How is Detroit doing now?


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I remember reading about crime rate going up and people moving away from Detroit. I hope things let up. American cities have such impressive buildings.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Detroit :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Such magnificence. How is Detroit doing now?


It's improving in areas. I was actually there this weekend. Just got home tonight.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photos....wow! the interiors of art decos are so amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chad, post more photos from Detroit ...please :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Detroit is so amazing and it deserves a renaissance with all that glorious early 20th century architecture  bravo!


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

I really like this kind of architecture: early to mid-20th century neo-gothic, art deco etc. U.S. architecture of this period is really stunning.

This thread makes a change from some of the articles and photos that appear in the online press that concentrate solely on the run-down aspects of Detroit. Not to say that Detroit doesn't have its problems, but if they were to be believed the city is nothing but a crumbling shell, whereas these photos show that it isn't all like that (thankfully).


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, I really apperciate your taking the time to look and comment!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just magnificent!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

What is that monument for? It appears to have some kind of medieval warrior on the top of it!?


----------



## Ah! Monterrey (Nov 20, 2006)

this city looks so abandoned


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Summer Detroit looks great!
By the way, it should be banned to drive Hyundai or Toyota in this city


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Piltup Man said:


> What is that monument for? It appears to have some kind of medieval warrior on the top of it!?


Michigan Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_Soldiers'_and_Sailors'_Monument


----------

